# <singulier>, c'est / ce sont <pluriel> - accord du verbe



## sarah82

Bonjour à tous,

je n'arrive pas à trouver de règle qui réponde à ma question (ni de fils existants sur la question, bien qu'il y en ait beaucoup sur c'est/ce sont)

la règle principale dit que le verbe être s'accorde avec le "sujet" qui suit.
C'est un chat, ce sont des chats.

Dans mon cas, je parle d'une ville et je veux dire que dans cette ville, tous les jours ressemblent à des dimanche.
"Un mois à X, c'est des dimanche qui s'enchaînent"
OU
"Un mois à X, ce sont des dimanche qui s'enchaînent" 

Pour moi, la 1ère est correcte, parce que le "vrai" sujet du verbe être, c'est "un mois à X". Mais ça pourrait aussi être "des dimanche qui s'enchaînent", non ? 

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Chimel

Je réagis "à l'oreille", en laissant aux spécialistes de la grammaire le soin d'apporter un éclairage plus théorique.

Il me semble que je dirais aussi bien:
Le bonheur, ce sont les petits moments de l'existence
que
Le bonheur, c'est les petits moments de l'existence

avec même une préférence, à l'écrit en tout cas, pour la première forme, qui me paraît relever d'un style plus soutenu.


----------



## rolmich

Je pense comme Chimel que les deux formules sont bonnes, mais j'ai une nette préférence pour "ce sont des dimanches" surtout à l'écrit.


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, la différence se situe surtout au niveau du registre. Le singulier appartient à une langue plus familière.


----------



## Ruda

Bonjour à tous! J'ai juste une petite question. Je rédige un exercice de français élémentaire - prononciation, où je propose des associations avec la France. Dans les phrases comme "La France c'est l'art" ou "La France c'est le vin", c'est facile, mais j'ai mal à me souvenir si je peux dire :

"La France *c'est* les escargots" 

ou dois-je mettre 

"La France *ce sont* les escargots"? 

Est-ce qu'on accord avec le sujet ou avec la description?
Merci bcp pour vos réponses!


----------



## Kookie00

Ouh, tu m'as fait douté de moi-même mais je crois plutôt que c'est _La France c'est les escargots_


----------



## Donaldos

Bienvenue sur le forum Ruda !

Dans _Le Bon Usage_, au sujet de l'accord du verbe après le pronom _ce_ on trouve :



> [Le singulier est particulièrement fréquent] lorsque le pronom _ce_ reprend un nom ou un pronom singuliers qui précèdent :
> 
> _Le plus crâne monument, ce* sera* toujours les Pyramides.
> Le catholicisme en France [...], c'*est* les congrégations.
> Ce que je sens surtout, c'*est* mes limites._





_La France, c'est les escargots._


----------



## CapnPrep

> [Le singulier est particulièrement fréquent]


Ce qui veut dire que le pluriel est également possible… (Mais moi non plus je ne l'emploierais pas dans cet exemple.)


----------



## rolmich

Tout comme Chimel, je réagis à l'oreille :
_La France, c'est _(le phénomène) _les escargots.
_Par contre :
_La France, ce sont les embouteillges sur les autoroutes au mois d'aoùt. _


----------



## Mout

En conclusion, tu mets bien ce que tu veux, et les deux seront reconnus comme corrects. L'un un tout petit peu plus soutenu que l'autre.
Tu pourrais aussi préférer l'un ou l'autre à cause d'une figure de style, comme par exemple :
"La France, c'est le pain, c'est les escargots, c'est le foot, c'est les paysages qui changent d'une région à l'autre, c'est tout un ensemble de petites choses qui font qu'on l'adore." (c'est de moi, hein...)


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

À la structure de la mise en relief :

- Ce qui/ Ce que ....c'est...

Est-ce qu'on peut ajouter : 

- Ce qui/ Ce que....c'est/*ce sont *...

Par exemple:

1. Ce qui m'intéresse dans cette ville _c'est_ les monuments historiques magnifiques qui s'y trouvent.
ou
2.  Ce qui m'intéresse dans cette ville _ce sont_ les monuments historiques magnifiques qui s'y trouvent.

Puisque 'ce qui/ ce que' se refèrent au 'singulier neutre', j'opte toujours pour n. 1, et j'ai toujours utilisé au singulier, d'autant plus qu'on peut utiliser 'c'est' avec un nom au pluriel, comme ' c'est eux'.

Mais ce qui m'a mise en doute, c'est des exemples (ou peut-être ce sont des exemples) que je viens de trouver sur Internet avec 'ce sont'.

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Locape

La version la plus correcte est avec 'ce sont', car 'les monuments' sont au pluriel, mais utiliser 'c'est' est courant dans la langue parlée.


----------



## Bezoard

Pas seulement dans la langue parlée, témoin ce passage de Bossuet dans l'_oraison funèbre de Louis de Bourbon_ :


> Quel objet se présente à mes yeux ?* Ce n’est pas seulement des hommes* à combattre, *c’est des montagnes* inaccessibles ; *c’est des ravines et des précipices* d’un côté, c’est de l’autre un bois impénétrable dont le fond est un marais, et, derrière des ruisseaux, de prodigieux retranchements ; *c’est partout des forts élevés*, et des forêts abattues qui traversent des chemins affreux ; et au dedans c’est Mercy avec ses braves Bavarois, enflés de tant de succès et de la prise de Fribourg ;


Oraison funèbre de très haut et très puissant prince Louis de Bourbon - Wikisource

Ça coule quand même mieux que si Bossuet avait mis tantôt des "c'est" et tantôt des "ce sont".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ça ne m'aurait pas choqué qu'il utilisât partout le pluriel, parce que, à bien y regarder, le sujet est partout au pluriel :


> _Ce ne sont_ pas seulement *des hommes* à combattre, _ce sont_ *des montagnes* inaccessibles ; _ce sont_ *des ravines et des précipices* d’un côté, _ce sont_ de l’autre *un bois* impénétrable dont le fond est un marais, *et*, derrière des ruisseaux, *de prodigieux retranchements* ; _ce sont_ partout *des forts* élevés, *et des forêts* abattues qui traversent des chemins affreux ; et au dedans _ce sont_ *Mercy avec ses braves Bavarois*, enflés de tant de succès et de la prise de Fribourg ;


Cela pour dire que _c'est_ + *pluriel* me gêne toujours un peu.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup, _Bezoard et Piotr._
L'extrait de Bossuet a été très rassurant pour moi. 

Vous savez, mon doute est plutôt _l'emploi de _'c'est' *après 'ce qui/ ce que'*.

Par exemple :

- Ce qui *est *fascinant dans cette ville, ce *sont *les belles façades des monuments.

Pour moi, la première moitié de la phrase _au singulier_ et la deuxième moitié subordonnée _au pluriel_ sonne étrange !




Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Cela pour dire que _c'est_ + pluriel me *gêne *toujours un peu.



Pour exprimer son opinion, _Piotr _a utilisé un très bon verbe. Justement, est-ce que la discordance entre un concept singulier (ce qui/ce que) et un concept pluriel (ce sont) ne vous gêne pas en tant que francophones ? Ça ne sonne pas  étrange pour vous ?

La réponse à cette question va me dépanner complètement. Merci !


----------



## Bezoard

Soyez rassurés, dans la situation que vous décrivez, le "ce sont" est tout à fait normal et pas étrange du tout (même s'il n'est pas si "obligatoire" que certains le voudraient !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemmenita said:


> Vous savez, mon doute est plutôt _l'emploi de _'c'est' *après 'ce qui/ ce que'*.


Ça ne change rien en fait.  Qu'il s'agisse d'un nom singulier ou d'une proposition relative au pronom neutre _ce_, on a le choix de l'accord du verbe du présentatif (_c'est_ ou _ce sont_) si celui-ci est suivi d'un pluriel.

_*Ce* qui *est* fascinant dans cette ville, *c'est/ce sont* les belles façades des monuments.
*Le* plus fascinant dans cette ville, *c'est/ce sont* les belles façades des monuments.
*L'aspect* le plus fascinant dans cette ville, *c'est/ce sont* les belles façades des monuments._



Gemmenita said:


> Pour moi, la première moitié de la phrase _au singulier_ et la deuxième moitié subordonnée _au pluriel_ sonne étrange !


C'est pourtant très naturel pour un locuteur natif.  Pour ma part, je préfère d'ailleurs le plus souvent le pluriel, que je trouve plus soigné.


----------



## Locape

C'est une phrase constituée de 2 groupes. Le 1er groupe : 'ce qui est fascinant dans cette ville', on pourrait dire 'la chose fascinante dans cette ville'. 2e groupe : 'ce sont les belles façades des monuments', donc on peut dire 'c'est', ou accorder 'ce sont' avec 'les belles façades' au pluriel.
Si on avait dit '*les* choses fascinantes dans cette ville', il faudrait préciser ensuite 'ce sont les belles façades des monuments *et *les jardins à la française'.


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Maître Capello said:


> _*Le* plus fascinant dans cette ville, *c'est/ce sont* les belles façades des monuments.
> *L'aspect* le plus fascinant dans cette ville, *c'est/ce sont* les belles façades des monuments._



J'aimerais vérifier si on peut dire : _Ce qui est fascinant dans cette ville *est  (sont? )* les belles façades des monuments. _(en considérant _ce qui_ comme _la chose qui_) Merci !


----------



## Chimel

Jacques Prévert said:


> J'aimerais vérifier si on peut dire : _Ce qui est fascinant dans cette ville *est  (sont? )* les belles façades des monuments. _


Voir le message #17 de Maître Capello:
_*Ce* qui *est* fascinant dans cette ville, *c'est/ce sont* les belles façades des monuments._


----------



## Maître Capello

Si la question est de savoir si on peut dire _ce qui X est/sont_ plutôt que _ce qui X*, c'*est/*ce* sont_, la réponse est que c'est possible, mais beaucoup moins naturel lorsque le sujet est comme ici une proposition relative avec _ce_ pour antécédent.

Voir aussi X, c'est Y / X est Y.


----------



## Bezoard

Jacques Prévert said:


> J'aimerais vérifier si on peut dire : _Ce qui est fascinant dans cette ville *est  (sont? )* les belles façades des monuments. _(en considérant _ce qui_ comme _la chose qui_) Merci !


Comme cela a été dit, c'est possible, même si ce type de formulation met toujours un peu mal à l'aise le locuteur français. Pour ma part, je dirais plutôt :
_Ce qui est fascinant dans cette ville *sont* les belles façades des monuments._
avec un accord au pluriel anticipé.
Il me semble qu'il y a un autre fil qui traite de ces questions plus en détail.


----------

